# Oak Hill Lane Cellars cuttings



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

This is how we make cuttings if anyone is interested. 









cabernet sauvignon canes fresh from pruning






making cuttings - the base is square cut and the
top is cut at a 45 degree angle. This enables you 
to tell top from bottom. cuttings are between 12-14".






i put them in bundles of 25






you can see the square cut and the 45






dig a hole






lay bundles upside down in hole - bottom up






cover with about 1" of dirt and then plastic and secure edges. The sun and 
moisture - condensation- will do the rest. In April when 
I dig them up most of them will have roots anywhere 
from 2 - 4". Dig your hole and root end goes down.


You are basically making a up-side down hothouse.


This is how we do it here and it seems to work pretty well.


Hope it helps you too!!


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey, what is that green stuff????????????????? No fair.


Yup, you have the bug. Planting more vines.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2011)

That is crazy! 

So you put the top end into the dirt and the root end out of the soil and roots grow on the open (exposed) root end that is sticking up into the air?

How did they every come up with that?


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, only going to plant 25 more going up the driveway myself. And maybe graft over 60 up at Hill House Vineyards SO there will be plenty that will go to waste UNLESS someone wants some. I only made 175. So, ANYBODY ANYBODY? Advise.


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike, we cover that root end with about 1" of dirt and then the plastic.


By the way, Rich, that _green_ is about 6" tall _grass_ down in the field. 
*YUP GREEN GRASS*

rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW that's awesome, I always thought you just clipped them, put them in some root toner and poked them in the ground. Thanks for sharing. Share the process not the green grass. LOL


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 23, 2011)

I have to wait until the ground thaws to prune and make cuttings.


Rick,
Do you need to graftyour Cab S on root stock?? Can you take the cutting late and graft directly onto existing roots?? If you've done that I would like to see how you are doing it because I want to regraft some of my rootstock over to Cab Franc and Cab Sauv this spring.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2011)

You guys have had your share of rain this Winter obviously!



rrawhide said:


> By the way, Rich, that _green_ </font>is about 6" tall _grass</font>_ down in the field.
> *YUP GREEN GRASS*</font>
> *</font>*
> rrawhide</font>


----------



## DBell (Jan 24, 2011)

Great info. Thank you.


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try that as soon as I can get a hole in the ground.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 1, 2011)

It was nice here last weekend and the ground was not too wet, so I put some in the ground. 3309 Root stock, Cab Franc, Cab Sauvignon, Vidal Blanc, and Chardonnay. 


We'll see how it works here.
Thanks for a great tip Rick.


----------



## Louie1277 (Feb 4, 2011)

are you selling them or giving them away? The ones you gave me I lost most of them because of rabbits and stuff. I have a better setup now, looking forward to the ones I have.


let me know


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 5, 2011)

All of my cuttings are R.I.P. Can't wait to see the result. Kind of reminds me of waiting for wine to age!!!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 6, 2011)

good luck Mark -keep us posted.


I have to put a few merlot and syrah in to replace some critter damage from last year but they are almost all resting comfortably.


----------



## Louie1277 (Feb 15, 2011)

*rrawhide* 

Do you have any extra ones that you don't want? 
This weekend I'm planning to clean my area again before it gets hot out here.


----------



## DBell (Mar 24, 2011)

I forgot to tell - but I am trying this method at home as well. Currently just waiting for some hot weather to do its trick on em.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 27, 2011)

Rick, 
What's going on out west. Do you have bud break yet? All of my early varieties (Northern Hybrids) have green showing. Chardonnay will break soon. Cab Sauvignon is weeks away. 
Been in the 70s here for a week or so, now dropped to the 50s.


----------

